# Is is possible to batch-unsync develop settings in 4.1?



## Michael Delman (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm working with a collection of 1167 images.  I've screwed things up by syncing some parameters across some, but not all, images and other parameters across other sets of images.  Is there a way for me to un-sync develop settings for a large group of files?  I've tried highlighting them, say thirty or so, in the filmstrip and hitting "Reset" at the bottom of the right panel in the develop module, but it only resets the first of the images I've highlighted.

Bonus question:  if the above is possible, then is it possible to batch-unsync only some parameters?   For instance, I've made exposure-type adjustments as well as crop/lens correction adjustments.  When batch-unsyncing, would it be possible to leave the crop/lens correction changes intact but unsync the exposure-related settings?  This would just be the reverse of the process where you pick which parameters to sync.

Any ideas?

Thanks very much,

Michael (a Noob)


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I'm sorry to say I don't think there's a way for you to do this.  You can batch-reset them all (either do it in Grid view, or enable Autosync first), but you can't selectively undo some operations.

P.S. Are you, by chance, the Michael Delman from my childhood?


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 27, 2012)

Rather than looking to un-sync can you not just do a new Sync selecting the settings that need to be re-set. EG if you have a number of images with lens and crops that you want to keep but reset all other settings then do this to the most selected and then sync all settings except lens / crop:


----------



## Michael Delman (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks very much, Mark and Paul, for your speedy replies!  It sounds like I can accomplish what I need to do.

Mark, I don't think so but it wouldn't be the first time I've forgotten something.  I was born in 1956 and grew up in University City and Olivette, Missouri.  I'm at [email protected]


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 27, 2012)

Michael Delman said:


> Mark, I don't think so but it wouldn't be the first time I've forgotten something.  I was born in 1956 and grew up in University City and Olivette, Missouri.  I'm at [email protected]



Then it's a no, but you have a namesake a decade or so younger from Massachusetts.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't quite believe I'm throwing this out there, but Rob Cole's just half-released a plug-in which supposedly reverses accidental autosync's.  http://robcole.com/Rob/ProductsAndServices/MiscLrPlugins/index.cfm  I say half-released, because as usual, there's practically no documentation and I'm hesitant to even suggest it.  But it exists, if someone's really desperate and techy.


----------



## Michael Delman (Jun 28, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I can't quite believe I'm throwing this out there, but Rob Cole's just half-released a plug-in which supposedly reverses accidental autosync's.  http://robcole.com/Rob/ProductsAndServices/MiscLrPlugins/index.cfm  I say half-released, because as usual, there's practically no documentation and I'm hesitant to even suggest it.  But it exists, if someone's really desperate and techy.



Thanks very much, Victoria.  I'll think I'll go with the safer route for now!


----------

